# Steering too sensitive?



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

brulaz said:


> Don't suppose there's any way to dial down the sensitivity?


There's a nut behind the steering wheel that needs to be loosened a bit.:grin:

Sorry, I just couldn't resist the old joke. If the pickup trucks you've been driving had the old style recirculating ball type steering units then the electric rack and pinion unit on the Cruze will be very different indeed. You may call it "twitchy", but I'd call it "accurate" and I think it will become second nature for you when you get used to it. Our Protege has rather quick steering and my wife thought it was twitchy when the car was new. Now, its just quick. Dodging the many potholes we have here in town, makes you appreciate a car that you can redirect quickly and recover quickly. Hang in there.

Jim


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

my dad seems to have problems with the steering as well, he's 72 and i've let him drive my car a couple times. I always feel like a bobble head doll because he won't relax while driving it. 

i'll tell you what i tell him.. RELAX!!!!.. just *rest* your hand or better yet, your fingers, on the wheel and don't try to drive it, it will drive itself for the most part.

i agree with Jim, just hang in there


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have to admit I have never even driven a cruze yet but if the Electric steering is anything like on the GMC Terrain, it can be twitchy at certain speeds. 

My understanding(I could be wrong) is this system is variable so at highway speeds it less sensitive than at slow speeds. I noticed on the terrain that on hwy ramps at 40-45mph it was almost unsafe feeling, but if I would speed up a bit it felt completely different & not so twitchy/touchy.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i love my "sensitive" steering lol. and at dead center i feel perfectly fine. I find it really accurate and smooth almost handles like BMW style cars. IMO.


----------



## brulaz (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks all. 

Went for a longish trip yesterday, and think I'm getting better. The very first time I took it out on some rural backroads, we both were getting a little "car sick". And it's been a long time since we've had a stick too.

The best part, of course, is that 5L/100km (47mpgUS) reading since the first fill-up.

EDIT: And yes, it does seem less sensitive at hwy speeds. It's the rural backroads at lower speeds and uneven pavement where I'm most "twitchy".


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

I feel I can get the dead center point easier with tighter stearing. I know where exactly where the middle is, so to speak.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> i love my "sensitive" steering lol. and at dead center i feel perfectly fine. I find it really accurate and smooth almost handles like BMW style cars. IMO.


+1. I think it has great highway feel. FWIW, when I started shopping for my car last year I test drove the Corolla S manual and WOW............talk about LACK of steering feel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

I think the Cruze actually has good steering balance for being electric. It still has some weight to it but remains smooth. A lot of the cars I drove with electric steering were way too light for me. The Cruze is one of the best IMHO.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Corvettes are worse i hear. And i agree it is sensitive, but it will be second nature soon. I used to find myself sometimes vearing to the left when i just glancing at the radio. Thankfully i've caught myself lol...


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

All electric steering feels funny when you are used to hydraulic. The Cruze is nowhere nearly as bad as the Elantra IMHO. I test drove an a4 and that thing was way overboosted and twitchy. I think Infiniti and lexus have fairly balanced electric steering, but nothing beats the feel of BMW hydraulic.

The secret is not to grip the wheel and fight back the against the bumps in the road. Rest your hands, just point it where you want to go, and leave it like that.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

mr_raider pretty much hit the head on the nail: you don't need to be on guard as much with the steering on the Cruze or expect to make huge motions. It's tight and precise. Definitely takes getting used to, but you appreciate it once you're used to it.

The real problem for me is, when I'm flying out somewhere on a business trip and drive a rental, or if I'm driving someone else's car. Hydraulic steering feels very sloppy to me now.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

The best steering "feel" of any car I've ever owned was a BMW 325, worst is any of the Jeeps I've had. The Cruze is second only to the BMW in feel, even better than the CTS it replaced. You will get used to the feel


----------



## brulaz (Aug 6, 2011)

> I used to find myself sometimes vearing to the left when i just glancing at the radio.


Same here. But have definitely improved, according to my wife. She doesn't notice it anymore, so there you are. Problem solved.

Think I was in the habit of resting the weight of my arms on the wheel. Sort of hanging on to it. Doesn't work. Need that light touch everyone is talking about.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> i love my "sensitive" steering lol. and at dead center i feel perfectly fine. I find it really accurate and smooth almost handles like BMW style cars. IMO.


^This....car handles like a dream!!!!:eusa_clap:


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

audog said:


> The best steering "feel" of any car I've ever owned was a BMW 325, worst is any of the Jeeps I've had. The Cruze is second only to the BMW in feel, even better than the CTS it replaced. You will get used to the feel



I can agree on the BMW steering feel. I use to have an e36 328is before I got the Cruze. Steering feel and response was amazing.

The Cruze, I am still getting use to because on center steering is quick, but then body roll comes in when turning, and throws off the quickness. There is like no feel to the steering either. The Cobalt had a better response to steering. But with some suspension mods, I hope the Cruze will keep a consistent response when turning


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

cars without electric steering make me feel like I'm driving a car without power steering at all lol


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

audog said:


> The best steering "feel" of any car I've ever owned was a BMW 325, worst is any of the Jeeps I've had. The Cruze is second only to the BMW in feel, even better than the CTS it replaced. You will get used to the feel


I would argue that the Mazda 3 also has excellent steering feel better than the Cruze. I just got an ES350 has a loaner today for the other car. The steering on that thing is an abomination. My wii-mote has more feedback!


----------



## Bob_Hope (Aug 22, 2011)

i still prefer my MR2 w/o Power Steering... talk about feeling the road.

I don't like the EPS system personally, hydraulic systems have more feel.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I took the bug, which has no power steering and the steering ratio is much looser, to the gas station this weekend and almost understeered the car into the opposite lane. Kind caught me by surprise. I've gotten so used to the Cruze's steering.


----------



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

I've got 17K miles - 95% running up and down I-75 - and I still have trouble with it being "twitchy"........... I'm also a truck guy from way back. If $$ and time were no object I have a 4 wheel alignment done and adjust it out to "deaden" it up a bit. I understand the whole understeer/oversteer, front vs. rear axle situation. Just call me old and slow.


----------



## budd (Apr 12, 2011)

mine at first felt very sensetive to me but i got used to it real fast and love it now! before this cruze i had a 1998 chrysler sebring convertable.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Old thread, I know, but it's clear I'm not alone in feeling like the steering is too light and sensitive. I've certainly found myself over-correcting a lot within my first 2,000 miles. I'm sure I'll get use to it? There's no way to tighten things up, since the Cruze has electric steering, is there?


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Every time I've had "twitchy steering" on anything...there has been a very real alignment problem that needed corrected.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Try wearing kid leather gloves. 

It wont be as sensitive anymore.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

boneheaddoctor said:


> Every time I've had "twitchy steering" on anything...there has been a very real alignment problem that needed corrected.


There is a special service bulliten for the twitchy steering in the 2011-2014 Cruze. The 2011 and 2012s need a new steering rack and all four model years require a firmware update to the steering rack.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

obermd said:


> All four model years require a firmware update to the steering rack.


I'm guessing the 2015/16's get the exact same firmware update?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Old thread, I know, but it's clear I'm not alone in feeling like the steering is too light and sensitive. I've certainly found myself over-correcting a lot within my first 2,000 miles. I'm sure I'll get use to it? There's no way to tighten things up, since the Cruze has electric steering, is there?


Whenever I jump out of my 2013 for service and into a new loaner with 1000-13,000 miles it's kinda twitchy. When I get my car back, it's like that broken in baseball mitt feel where it's just right. 2 things happen, you get used to it and the steering gets "older" and quotes below kinda explain it. 

What I found weird is the last gen Escalade hydro steering feels lighter than the current gen. 

Kia and a few others have different steering feel settings but most say they hated the other settings and stick to the regular one. Not sure if other GM vehicles did it but I didn't notice much a difference in the other cars like 2.0 ATS/CTS when you went through the different driving modes. 



boneheaddoctor said:


> Every time I've had "twitchy steering" on anything...there has been a very real alignment problem that needed corrected.


Quote below this...



obermd said:


> There is a special service bulliten for the twitchy steering in the 2011-2014 Cruze. The 2011 and 2012s need a new steering rack and all four model years require a firmware update to the steering rack.


Yep 



Starks8 said:


> I'm guessing the 2015/16's get the exact same firmware update?


Yes or beta to the 16 gen 2.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Saying the electric power steering is great in the Cruze is of no help to those that are experiencing problems. Twitching of the steering is not normal and can be corrected by a competent dealer.

This is only one of several sections from the shop manual.

"
*Steering Angle Sensor Centering* 

*For Electronic Power Steering Equipped Vehicles WITHOUT Electronic Stability Control Program and INTERNAL Steering Angle Sensor* 

Refer to the Steering Angle Centering procedure in Power Steering Control Module Calibration See: Steering Control Module\Testing and Inspection\Power Steering Control Module Calibration.

*For Electronic Power Steering Equipped Vehicles WITH Electronic Stability Control Program and EXTERNAL Steering Angle Sensor* 

The external, column mounted, steering angle sensor does not require a centering often. Centering of the external steering angle sensor might be required after certain service procedures are performed. Some of these procedures are as follows: 




Electronic brake control module (EBCM) replacement
Steering angle sensor replacement
Steering gear replacement
Steering column replacement
Collision or other physical damage
The external steering angle sensor centering procedure can be completed with a scan tool using the following steps:




Using the steering wheel, align the front wheels forward.
Apply the parking brake, or set the transmission in the P position.
Install the scan tool to the data link connector.
Ignition ON, engine OFF
Select Steering Wheel Angle Sensor Reset in the Steering Wheel Angle Sensor Module Configuration/Reset Functions list.
Follow the scan tool directions to complete the learn procedure.
Select Steering Wheel Angle Sensor Learn in the Steering Wheel Angle Sensor Module Configuration/Reset Functions list.
Follow the scan tool directions to complete the learn procedure.
Select Steering Wheel Angle Sensor Learn in the EBCM Configuration/Reset Functions list.
Follow the scan tool directions to complete the learn procedure.
Clear any DTCs that may be set.
If vehicle is equipped with electric power steering, perform the Software Endstop Learning procedure. Refer to Power Steering Control Module Calibration See: Steering Control Module\Testing and Inspection\Power Steering Control Module Calibration."


Have to say the power steering wasn't always great in my Cruze, but sure is now. And something you just cannot repair yourself without the specialized equipment. No choice but to take it back to your dealer.

Now to find a dealer that does not say, perfectly normal or dey all do dis. This can be a problem for some of us.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Though I've never tried it, there is a manual method shown in one of my scan tools.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> Old thread, I know, but it's clear I'm not alone in feeling like the steering is too light and sensitive. I've certainly found myself over-correcting a lot within my first 2,000 miles. I'm sure I'll get use to it? There's no way to tighten things up, since the Cruze has electric steering, is there?


You will get used to it or as the car accumulates miles it becomes less pronounced. Its rare I even notice anymore.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Driving a vehicle is like dancing with a woman, well the way it use to be, just gently guide her around.

But with this newer stuff, more like tossing and jerking her around like crazy, you can also drive your vehicle this way.


----------

